# Shawn Lane: Power Solos & Power Licks



## MetalMike (Oct 11, 2006)

These videos have quickly become my favorite instructional videos. The problem I have is how many missing pages and mistakes there are in the transcription booklets. I was wondering if anyone has a "perfect" transcription of these videos in any format. Thanks.


----------



## Adam (Oct 11, 2006)

I used to, its on one of my many(200+) burnt CD's if I fnd it Ill upload or whatever it for you, it is also one of my all time fav. instructional vids, so Ill try extra hard to did it up and find it


----------



## MetalMike (Oct 12, 2006)

Yngwie said:


> I used to, its on one of my many(200+) burnt CD's if I fnd it Ill upload or whatever it for you, it is also one of my all time fav. instructional vids, so Ill try extra hard to did it up and find it



Thanks dude. Upload the tab when you can.


----------



## MetalMike (Oct 13, 2006)

Anyone else? I know the missing/wrong licks was a common problem.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 13, 2006)

I've got the same problem with the book that came with my copy of Power Solos. I've never seen a proper tab online though.

You'd think REH would have corrected it after the first few runs...


----------



## MetalMike (Oct 13, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> I've got the same problem with the book that came with my copy of Power Solos. I've never seen a proper tab online though.
> 
> You'd think REH would have corrected it after the first few runs...



I've heard about some sort of book that covers that entire video and then some, but I'm not sure what it's called or where to get it. I'd like to find a proper tab online, but it seems like everyone who owns the video is in the same situation as me. You'd think REH would be able to send a booklet out with the video serial code or something.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 14, 2006)

Most of the old REH tapes are out of print apparently, apart from the big names, whose tapes are getting moved onto DVD (i.e. Gambale and Yngwie).


----------



## Durero (Oct 14, 2006)

metalmike23 said:


> I've heard about some sort of book that covers that entire video and then some,


I've got that book. It's called Power Licks & Solos and has great transcriptions in it from both videos. You can order it with an audio cd as well. It's published by Warner Bros.


----------



## justreleased09 (Dec 28, 2008)

I have a pdf of the complete book that I could email to anyone who needs it.


----------

